# can you use iso alcohol instead of ba



## chaotichealth (Aug 14, 2014)

Someone requested that I make a guide on how to do this, so here it is. I'm going to be as brief as possible because this is really easy.

When creating bacteriostatic water, I go with the standard 0.9% benzyl alcohol to 99.1% water ratio. I wouldn't increase/decrease it without being more knowledgeable about what you're doing than I am in regards to solubility in benzyl alcohol (I wish I could find such numbers and post it here).

So without further ado...

========================================

Ingredients:

1) Water - tap, or sterile (I use tap water and have had no problems with this but I recommend people research their tap water by reading the pdf your city/locale will put out on water quality before determining how safe it is to use). You also want to make sure you're not injecting lead - so if you are living in a building that has been around for a while, run the water for 2 minutes before collecting it. Even if you have a new building, the "lead free" pipes can still have a tiny amount of lead in it (yeah fucked I know...) so I recommend running the faucet for a while nonetheless.

2) Insulin Syringe (needed to measure out the benzyl alcohol)

3) Vial of Benzyl Alcohol

4) Alcohol Pads (You need these to wipe down the vial tops)

5) Vial you're going to store your bacteriostatic water in. Self explanatory.

========================================

Directions:

1) Use an alcohol swab to wipe off the top of your benzyl alcohol vial. Measure out an appropriate amount of benzyl alcohol (see examples below if you are bad at math).

2) After drawing out the benzyl alcohol, you can have this set aside.

3) Measure out the sterile water (if you have sterile water tubes from a needle exchange like I do, you don't have to measure it out) or collect the tap water, and put it into your vial you'll have your bacteriostatic water in.

4) Put in the benzyl alcohol.

Voila.

========================================

100 units = 1 mL
1 unit = 0.01 mL
1 mL = 1 cc

========================================

Examples....

To make 10 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 9 units of benzyl alcohol (0.09 mL).

To make 30 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 27 units of benzyl alcohol (0.27 mL).

To make 100 mL of bacteriostatic water, you need 90 units of benzyl alcohol (0.9 mL).


----------



## BigBob (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey chaotic. Thanks for the info.one question. 0.09 in the slin pin would be 9 ticks right? Or 0.9 is 9 ticks?


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 14, 2014)

You know I never messed with the slin pin  I honestly don't know.  This is information I found.  I got a package in and I need to add the water.  Money is tight so I wanted to see If I could save a bit.  I'm itching to add the gh.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 14, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> You know I never messed with the slin pin  I honestly don't know.  This is information I found.  I got a package in and I need to add the water.  Money is tight so I wanted to see If I could save a bit.  I'm itching to add the gh.


OK gotcha.
I figured it out. The .09 is 9 ticks .27 is 27 ticks and .9 is 90 ticks. But I don't think you can use Iso alcohol. I remember reading something about that. It burns like hell too.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 14, 2014)

No! Do not use isopropyl alcohol! Very bad idea


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 14, 2014)

Got it thanks. Now I have to see if I cab buy ba with paying for s&h


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 19, 2014)

I found I can skip a step by buying single use sterile water already in vials and adding BA. Sterility of the water and vial is no problem and sterile water is barely more expensive than dirt, especially by the case. In fact, it's cheaper than empty vials. 

25 X 20mL for $44 

http://www.mountainside-medical.com...l-25-pk.html?gclid=CJXKhrjbnsACFQ5gMgodSmkAWQ

On the other hand, bac water is down to under $5/30mL

http://www.mountainside-medical.com/sterile-water-for-injection-bacteriostatic-water-30-ml.html


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 19, 2014)

And remember, bacteriostatic water doesn't support the growth of bacteria, but It is NOT capable of killing bacteria (in your water, for example), it will only inhibit it from growing a colony.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 31, 2014)

I ended up buying the 30 ml of bacteriostatic water.  It's working now I will have extra for the next time. But thanks guys


----------



## twatwaffle (Sep 29, 2014)

What does this have to do with using Iso alc instead BA? 

Also just buy a gallon of distilled water from the store. Don't use tap water that's crazy


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just add your ba to this.  1000ml for under $15
Sterile Water for Injection USP 1000 mL Bag by Hospira, RDC10090280


----------



## khungus03 (Nov 3, 2014)

No you cannot replace benzyl alcohol with isopropyl alcohol. 

Just because they are both alcohols does not make them interchangeable. Would you drink isopropyl instead of ethanol because it is cheaper and more readily available? They're both alcohol but one causes you to get drunk while the other causes blindness/coma/death.


----------

